# Gabriel in the House!



## Lunastar

Well we have new foster pup. Gabriel is not yet 2 years old. He is matted down to the skin. I think the mats are bothering him so I may try to clip him myself, since my groomer can't get him in until Wednesday. We will see, I really don't want him to associate me with the clippers since he is pretty skittish yet. He is so thin. I'm almost afraid to see him shaved down. He is so very sweet. He wants nothing more than to play with my girls, they however are too sure about this yet. He plays fast and hard. He loves sleeping in the recliner or the flipo bed next me. He has chewing issues and seperation anxiety, so we have quite a bit to work on with him. He does seem to be house trained so far. He is just so sweet. Doesn't he have the cutest little face! Oh and he snores. He goes to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Omigosh-he's just the sweetest!!!!


----------



## kudo2u

Oh he is ADORABLE!!!

I know!!! Since you don't want him to associate you with the clippers, why don't you just send him over to me. I *promise* I'll get him all trimmed up and send him right back...... :eyebrows:


----------



## Sheri

What a little sweety, from his looks, anyway!


----------



## Scooter's Family

He's so cute Beth! You can't tell from the pics that he's matted at all. Poor baby, I feel so sad for what they've been through and wish they could tell! I trimmed some mats off Gracie with scissors instead of trying to use clippers as I thought the scissors were easier. I play music when I brush them and they do relax more. 

Keep us posted on him and how he's doing, enjoy!


----------



## Mraymo

He's so cute. I just want to give him a big kiss.


----------



## KSC

Awwww..look at those sweet ears! He looks adorable.


----------



## SMARTY

Gabriel is a beauty, you can't see the matts. It won't take long for him to be adopted, he is precious. I know he is thanking you and HRI for changing his life.


----------



## Maxmom

Those are drop-dead gorgeous eyes! Heartbreaker. I agree, he will adopt very quickly.


----------



## Leslie

He's adorable!


----------



## Kathie

Oh, he's adorable! He and Abby could be twins and we're not that far away! I hope everything goes well with him.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh my gosh! He is just the cutest, sweetest looking pup ever! Bless you for taking him in to foster.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

What color is he? He looks a beautiful silver. How is he doing?


----------



## marjrc

That first picture of him reminds me of Missy's Jasper. Such a cute guy! Thank you for taking him in like that.


----------



## Lunastar

Gabriel is white with black strands on his ears and tail. He is just the sweetest boy. The seperation anxiety and his nervousness are things we are working on. So far he seems to only chew on the toys, but he does seriously chew. LOL He is very high energy and so so sweet. I was able to get him into a groomer yesterday. Poor skinny boy. At least he can stand up straight now. He feels like velvet, and still stinking cute. We are falling in love this boy. It really is my pleasure to foster these little babies. They bring me such joy.


----------



## Eva

Ohhh Beth he's beautiful  Best of luck to you :hug:
I may be getting a puppy mill Italian whippet foster later this week..we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Such a sweet little face Beth, he's adorable! He's so thin but really pretty with his long ears and tail. I'm happy to hear that he's so lovable. Thank you for caring for him!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

He looks like he has long legs? Maybe just the photo, but he is really darling. And he looks like he doesn't have a care in the world...you are doing a good job!


----------



## LuvCicero

What a cute little guy. He has the sweetest face and is still cute cut down. I think he will be able to wiggle into your heart very fast. You are a dear lady to take him into your home!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

How precious! He looks right pleased with his new haircut.


----------



## Laurief

Beth, he looks fabulous!! Isnt it funny how they look so totally different when they are buzzed down?? I am glad that they were able to save his ears and tail. My Lily has the black strands in her ears and tail as well.

I bet once his hair grows back he will have a gorgeous coat. 
So glad that he is with you and the girls - keep up the good work.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh my goodness gabriel is a handsome little guy!


----------



## pjewel

It's a good thing you're fostering him and not me. I can tell you right now I would be a guaranteed case of failing fostering 101 with that cutie pie. Give him a kiss from me. The groomer did a great job. He's beautiful.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Gabriel looks great! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Lunastar

Day four and things are getting better here. Gabriel is happy to be able to stand up straight with the new hair cut. I was afraid he would be chilly since we are cool today but it did not seem to bother him. Of course if he does get cold I have already bought him a couple of shirts, just in case. LOL They all spent the day running like nut cases outside. It was beautifully cool so we spent the day outside and everyone is pooped. He is one sweet boy. 

They do look so different shaved down. I tend to keep the girls pretty short since they are not crazy about the heat but this shaved look really does look different. He feels like velvet! This boy has springs in his legs and tail. If he had stripes I would say he was Tigger. LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

So happy to hear he's doing well at your house, not surprised though!


----------



## solsken

He is so super cute! I bet you are in love! Sweet boy.


----------



## LuckyOne

Oh my he is such a cutie! I know I would fall in love!


----------



## marjrc

Gabriel is so cute! I esp. love that picture of him laying on the couch. He looks very at ease and that is thanks to the loving home you are giving him now, Beth.  He doesn't look too thin, though, and it's a reminder of what almost all our Havs look like under all their hair. He has a very nice form, no crooked feet or deformities, a lovely Hav!


----------



## good buddy

What a beauty he is! The groomer dida nice job on him even if I don't generally like the really really short look! I agree with Marj, he has a nice form and no red chewed paws or tear stains or anything! What a lovely little man!


----------



## Lunastar

The really really short look was a necessity. He was matted right down to the skin, His rear legs could not straighten and his back end was hunched over. 

Well Gabe has been with us now for a little over a week. He is just such a sweet, sweet boy. The girls are starting to adjust. Unfortunately there was an accident when we were playing ball. He and Bella collided and he hurt his knee. He came up screaming. Thank goodness he ran right to me in stead of away. The vet thinks it is a luxating patella. We have him on rimadyl and are trying to keep him quiet. Which was fairly easy until today, Zoey decided she wanted to play with him and thought that sounded like a great idea. Thankfully I was able to stop them. I had to put him in his crate. Zoey then proceeded to bark at him and the pawed at each other through the crate. LOL He asked to be petted today, so that is a good thing. He still sometimes shakes when we pet him but it is getting better. He must be watched closely. He doesn’t seem to chew anything other than toys but he eats the parts he chews off. He tried to eat a four or five inch long fox leg yesterday. Little stinker ran into his crate with it trying to keep me from getting it. There was about a half and inch for me to grab so that I could pull it out. I keep trying to substitute nylon bones and antlers in place of the soft toys. That seems to be working somewhat. He still gets very nervous when anyone comes to the house, he starts shaking. His separation anxiety seems to be getting a bit better. I can actually walk out of the room and he will stay there until I come back if I’m fairly quick. He no longer cries when I leave the house so long as he is up and can see out the window with the girls. We had started some basic commands but the knee has put the kibosh on that for the moment.
We are falling in love this little guy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Lunastar said:


> The really really short look was a necessity. He was matted right down to the skin, His rear legs could not straighten and his back end was hunched over.
> 
> Well Gabe has been with us now for a little over a week. He is just such a sweet, sweet boy. The girls are starting to adjust. Unfortunately there was an accident when we were playing ball. He and Bella collided and he hurt his knee. He came up screaming. Thank goodness he ran right to me in stead of away. The vet thinks it is a luxating patella. We have him on rimadyl and are trying to keep him quiet. Which was fairly easy until today, Zoey decided she wanted to play with him and thought that sounded like a great idea. Thankfully I was able to stop them. I had to put him in his crate. Zoey then proceeded to bark at him and the pawed at each other through the crate. LOL He asked to be petted today, so that is a good thing. He still sometimes shakes when we pet him but it is getting better. He must be watched closely. He doesn't seem to chew anything other than toys but he eats the parts he chews off. He tried to eat a four or five inch long fox leg yesterday. Little stinker ran into his crate with it trying to keep me from getting it. There was about a half and inch for me to grab so that I could pull it out. I keep trying to substitute nylon bones and antlers in place of the soft toys. That seems to be working somewhat. He still gets very nervous when anyone comes to the house, he starts shaking. His separation anxiety seems to be getting a bit better. I can actually walk out of the room and he will stay there until I come back if I'm fairly quick. He no longer cries when I leave the house so long as he is up and can see out the window with the girls. We had started some basic commands but the knee has put the kibosh on that for the moment.
> We are falling in love this little guy.


It does sound like you are falling in love with him, he is a darling little fellow. You are taking such good care of him and he is really responding, hard not to fall in love with him. He surely deserves a good life!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Isn't it hard not to fall for them? Just knowing they've been mistreated touches your heart in a special way. Thank you for being so good to him and teaching him about love, toys, friends to play with, and good food. I'm so happy to hear he's doing well in your house.


----------



## Lunastar

Thanks he is a great little boy. So sweet and loving. And right now tired of taking it easy.


----------



## Lunastar

Wow I did not realize it has been so long since I updated this. Gabe is just wonderful. We have a few issues we are still working on. He likes to bite when he plays. He is very very gentle but I am trying to illiminate that behavior. Chewing I think will be a life long process for this boy. He is learning that chewing on bones and antlers is good boy behavior. I wouldn't mind him chewing the soft toys but he eats the parts he chews off. We have some very colorful poop some days. LOL He is a talker, he can talk for an hour if you keep him engaged. He just cracks me up! He loves to run and is like greased lightning. He also loves to jump and can really fly! He loves to be scratched all over his body. He is finally asking to be pet. Hooray!

He goes on Monday for his knee surgery. Please say a few prayers that he recovers fast. I'm so worried he is going to get depressed with the enforced inactivity.

He is such a sweet, loving and fun boy. Here are some more picturs. He had to be shaved down because of the mats.








as you can see the dogs rule my house, toys and baby blankets every where.








He took over Zoey's flipo bed.








We had some very cold nights.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

How sweet and confident he looks. Love and prayers coming his way, keep us posted on his post surgery days!! I am sure those days will be very interesting...:-}


----------



## Scooter's Family

Beth-He's a doll! Love the little blue sweater he's sporting, such a sweet boy.


----------



## Kathie

Beth, he seems to be really progressing well and is such a cutie! Please keep us posted on his surgery and recovery.


----------



## mimismom

He looks so good!!! sending many kisses his way.


----------



## marb42

His face is so sweet!!!! I hope his surgery goes well!!


----------



## Lunastar

Thank you everyone. Say a little prayer for him on Monday. I hate the thought of anesthesia. A necessary evil.


----------



## Missy

Good luck with your surgrey Gabriel~!!! thanks for taking such good care of him Luna.


----------



## marjrc

What great changes have occurred already, Beth. Good news! Gabriel sounds like such a sweet boy. All the best of luck with the surgery! The recovery might be a challenge, but I'm sure you'll do just fine with that little boy.


----------

